# Spring Time Trexlertown Bicycle Swap Meet 2016



## sm2501 (Mar 1, 2016)

Spring Time Trexlertown Bicycle Swap Meet

We have teamed up with the Velo Drome weekend, making the weekend better than ever..

Event:  3 Day Bicycle Swap Meet, Trexlertown Fire Department Fairgrounds located behind the Fire station.

Location: 7723 Hamilton Blvd, Trexlertown, PA 18031

Date:  Friday May 6, 7 and  8th, 2016.

1. Free spectator admission

2. Friday May 6, 2016, Gates open at 4:00 PM.  Which means, please do not show up at the Trexlertown Fire Department Fairgrounds prior to 4:00 PM.

3. Vendor spaces are 65.00 for 3 days.  which includes 2 nights of camping.

4. Vendor spaces 50.00 for 2 days. 1 night of camping included.

5. Vendor space 25.00 for day.

Vendor Setup is Friday at 4:00 PM open to public at 4:00 PM

Saturday May 7, swap starts at daybreak free admission to spectators

Sunday May 8, swap starts at daybreak free admission to spectators

Swap meet ends at 1:00 Everyone must exit the Fire Department fair grounds.

If you brought it with you to the swap meet bring it home with you. Do not leave trash, boxes, parts or anything behind.

If you have any questions please phone or  email me and I will answer all questions.

I hope this answers all your questions but feel free to email me at jrapoza@earthlink.net  or 508-558-5129

I thank you in advance, Joe Rapoza


----------

